# Bradford Pear Trees



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I have 3 Bradford Pear trees along my driveway. There were hundres of bees working each tree. You could hear them buzzing when you got within 10 feet of them.

Got one swarm trap out today.

http://gallery.me.com/scottybdiving/100119/IMG_0685/web.jpg?ver=12994574260001

http://gallery.me.com/scottybdiving/100119/IMG_0696/web.jpg?ver=12994573370001


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

That is cool.
We have pear trees all along our neighborhood and I have yet to see a Honey bee on them.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I saw my first bradford pair blossom of the season today.

Great pictures.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Are these pear trees considered ornamental pears? I hauled some SE of here to hit that bloom. Some say that the bees do not work them, all I know is that something is blooming and putting out tons of nectar, hopefully end of next week supers go on. 

mike


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, they are ornamental pears and the bees sure seemed to like them. I think they were picking up nectar as well as pollen. The bloom only last a few days or a week max around here.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

OK have to ask, what camera did you use?

Very beautiful pic


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I used a Canon G9. It's a full featured P&S.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The G9 is an awesome camera, we own one and love it Is so versatile and still small enough to hold in your hand. Camera experts I have talked to say that the G10 and 11's are not as good as the older 9's


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I have heard the same, concerning the later models. I am a long time SLR and then DSLR user. I have a DSLR that I use for diving in an underwater housing along with a lot of Nikon glass. I bought the G9 for a Grand Canyon rafting trip. I needed something waterproof, but I also I had to hike out with with all my gear (4400 VF). The G9 has a nifty little underwater housing, made by Canon, that is compact, and light weight, compared to my DSLR housing. It also shoots RAW files and Manual exposure, which are essential for underwater photogs.

This is my DSLR in it's housing. You can see why I didn't want to carry it on the Colorado River, and hike out with it.

http://scottyb.home.texas.net/Go%20Horns.jpg


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow I,m impressed a picture truly crying for a caption. All I can come up with is I know the 'horns' tanked this year. Did you find them down there somewhere?
Oh yeah good job on the pics, anyone that thinks getting those shots is easy hasn't tried it


----------

